# Dating scan at 12+1. Any last minute guesses??? *Update pg 3*



## EllieNation

Any ideas??????

I feel boy-y if that helps!!!

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2863/9311059772_a7fa046ede.jpg
image by TarrieD, on Flickr


----------



## Stephsbump2be

Girl xx


----------



## yrose20118

i'd say girl hun xxx


----------



## EllieNation

Ah well ........ So much for my spider sense telling me 'boy'...... 

Gotta wait till Sept 12th for anomaly scan!!!!!


----------



## hylokitty321

If I were to guess before.. a couple years back when I knew nothing about pregnancy and the world of ultrasounds I would think that's a boy part and guess boy... but now after hearing about the nub theory, it does look like its 
Slanted up which is meant to be a girl..
Let us know when u find out
And good luck with the rest of ur pregnancy !

Take care


----------



## Elpis_x

:pink:


----------



## WantaBelly

Guessing :pink:


----------



## lian_83

:pink: 
Forked and looked parallel to the spine.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

That looks like my scan I had when I had a daughter, especially the whole curved forehead thing. I was 95% sure I was having a boy lol xx


----------



## bubbles82

Girl :)


----------



## Mummymoo_x

I say girl x


----------



## EllieNation

Well nobody is team blue!!!!! 

Who'd have thought it!!!!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Looks really girly to me :)


----------



## capegirl7

I'm guessing girl too!


----------



## EllieNation

*folds all her boy clothes up and puts them back into the wardrobe till after the next scan*


----------



## Lisa_84

Very girly nub! Although the fork can be seen in either gender, it's the angle. Super girly :)


----------



## AimeeM

Yes parallel to the spine with a fork is usually female however males do sometimes have a fork and your lo's nub has a bit of an angle but only slight so yeah I'd say girlie.


----------



## ciz

girlie girl =)


----------



## EllieNation

So finally my 20wk scan is in the morning!!!!!

Anyone want to throw a last min guess in??? Will update when I know :):):)


----------



## Lyndzo

I also say girl!


----------



## xZoeyx

Girl x


----------



## Lucy3

Looks like a pink bundle to me! X


----------



## helloeveryone

I would guess girl xxx


----------



## EllieNation

Well ladies .... 

You were all correct!!! It's definitely a girl in there!!!!!! :)


----------



## bubbles82

EllieNation said:


> Well ladies ....
> 
> You were all correct!!! It's definitely a girl in there!!!!!! :)

Yay congrats!

I think it looks similar to my 12 week scan (in my profile pic) and I've felt boy all along, hopefully find out in a few days :)


----------



## Lashes85

Congratulations  x


----------



## Lisa_84

Congratulations and welcome to team pink!!!


----------

